# Dash insert removal



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

On a 1970 GTO, does the whole dash need to come out just to remove the insert (the plastic part with the woodgrain)? I found threads on how to remove the complete dash but nothing for just the insert.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

On the '70-72 dash bezels, I always pull the dash. On a factory no AC car, if you have the steering column out, and the seats out, you might be able to configure your body so can get the bezel out while leaving the dash asm in. 

To remove the large molded dash, I personally prefer an empty front floor board, just the carpet. Many years ago, I chipped the leading edge of an undamaged but dry molded dash on a bare automatic shifter. Since that day I even remove the floor shifter before carefully folding the dash down on my lap.


----------

